# Best KERNEL for HLDS????

## satanovsyn

Hi 

can anybody tell me which kernel si best for HLDS (Half-Life Dedicated server) ???

I read some forums and some people write it is 2.6.26.8-rt16.

Is it true? Or maybe my 2.6.33.1-rt11 is same ?

I have  2.6.33.1-rt11 with kernel optimalization made by http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization

I made it successfully but if I set pingboost 3 and sys_ticrate 1000 its looks like this http://www.fpsmeter.org/p,view;62553.html

But if I set like this pingboost 3 and sys_ticrate 1005, the graph looks better http://www.fpsmeter.org/p,view;61547.html - but it is not clean 1000FPS

Best valuse which I found are pingboost 3 and sys_ticrate 1048 but server if little boosted (37s on server is 35 in real) http://www.fpsmeter.org/p,view;60676.html

My hlds server is running alone on 1 core from my Core2 Duo.

I have Core2Duo Q6600 and 4GB RAM 800Mhz

How can I reach flat value 1000FPS with theese settings - pingboost 3 and sys_ticrate 1000 ???

Can you help me with it. The manual for compiling kernel is good???

Thnx for helping

----------

